# Jabberserver Openfire, Setup bricht mit "HTTP Error 500" ab

## boospy

Hallo Leute,

hab mir den Jabberserver Openfire mittels emerge installiert. Alles soweit super. Bin dann ins Webinterface hab dann die Config durch bis zu dem Punkt wo man von seinem LDAPserver das Groupmapping einstellt. Wenn dort auf speichern klickt, kommt ne Errormeldung im Webbrowser und es geht nicht mehr weiter. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen? Java wurde das icedtea-bin-6 automatisch mitinstalliert.

```
HTTP ERROR 500

Problem accessing /setup/setup-admin-settings.jsp. Reason:

    Server Error

Caused by:

java.lang.NullPointerException

   at org.jivesoftware.openfire.admin.setup.setup_002dadmin_002dsettings_jsp._jspService(setup_002dadmin_002dsettings_jsp.java:99)

   at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)

   at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:820)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHolder.handle(ServletHolder.java:530)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1216)

   at com.opensymphony.module.sitemesh.filter.PageFilter.parsePage(PageFilter.java:118)

   at com.opensymphony.module.sitemesh.filter.PageFilter.doFilter(PageFilter.java:52)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1187)

   at org.jivesoftware.util.LocaleFilter.doFilter(LocaleFilter.java:74)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1187)

   at org.jivesoftware.util.SetCharacterEncodingFilter.doFilter(SetCharacterEncodingFilter.java:50)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1187)

   at org.jivesoftware.admin.PluginFilter.doFilter(PluginFilter.java:78)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1187)

   at org.jivesoftware.admin.AuthCheckFilter.doFilter(AuthCheckFilter.java:164)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1187)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler.doHandle(ServletHandler.java:425)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ScopedHandler.handle(ScopedHandler.java:119)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.security.SecurityHandler.handle(SecurityHandler.java:494)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.session.SessionHandler.handle(SessionHandler.java:182)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ContextHandler.doHandle(ContextHandler.java:933)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler.doScope(ServletHandler.java:362)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ContextHandler.doScope(ContextHandler.java:867)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ScopedHandler.handle(ScopedHandler.java:117)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ContextHandlerCollection.handle(ContextHandlerCollection.java:245)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.HandlerCollection.handle(HandlerCollection.java:126)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.HandlerWrapper.handle(HandlerWrapper.java:113)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.Server.handle(Server.java:334)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.HttpConnection.handleRequest(HttpConnection.java:559)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.HttpConnection$RequestHandler.headerComplete(HttpConnection.java:992)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.http.HttpParser.parseNext(HttpParser.java:541)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.http.HttpParser.parseAvailable(HttpParser.java:203)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.server.HttpConnection.handle(HttpConnection.java:406)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.io.nio.SelectChannelEndPoint.run(SelectChannelEndPoint.java:462)

   at org.eclipse.jetty.util.thread.QueuedThreadPool$2.run(QueuedThreadPool.java:436)

   at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:679)

Powered by Jetty://
```

lg

boospy

----------

